
Discover hidden endpoints in websites/APIs with pure python - similher
https://github.com/avilum/smart-url-fuzzer
======
rcfox
...and then get arrested like weev or this boy:
[https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/freedom-of-
inform...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/freedom-of-information-
request-privacy-breach-teen-speaks-out-1.4621970)

------
similher
It's like nmap's HTTP module, but without any dependencies.

